

Ask HN: Recommendations on how to run an open source project? - rbreve

Anyone have good recommendations on how to run an open source project? or books I should read?
======
davidw
This is a must read: <http://producingoss.com/en/index.html>

------
tdoggette
You should check out Launchpad (<https://launchpad.net/>).

------
daleharvey
the cathedral and the bazaar I think its pretty much a must read in this
respect.

but its a pretty vague question, anything more specific?

~~~
rbreve
Thanks, I'm looking forward to release an open source app, but I've never done
it before, just looking for recommendations on how to do it well.

